# exclusive interview



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Twin Towers of Port Said: Exclusive Interview with Al-Masry stars, the Zekri Brothers | Comment Middle East



The contents of this article and interview are EXCLUSIVE to Islam Issa and CommentMidEast.com


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Twin Towers of Port Said: Exclusive Interview with Al-Masry stars, the Zekri Brothers | Comment Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> The contents of this article and interview are EXCLUSIVE to Islam Issa and CommentMidEast.com


*Enlightening and sincerely hope that nothing happens to them
*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it is frightening... 

I never thought for one minute that this sort of thuggery had stopped but this really has taken it to a new level.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think it is frightening...
> 
> I never thought for one minute that this sort of thuggery had stopped but this really has taken it to a new level.


A new level indeed.
My son was able to tell me about this interview on Saturday ( he had heard from his Egyptian friends) and I dismissed it as the rumor mill but to see it in print is heart breaking.These are two very brave young men and let's hope their celebrity status will stop them from becoming the next martyrs


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Click on the link and look at the video of the gate, welded shut.

Horrific. Absolutely horrific.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

No one thought that the die-hard NDP thugs and secret police had changed their allegience, surely?

The regime still rules and funds them by any means, even from their prison cells. Elections were a minor step towards changes. The SCAF have no intentions of forsaking their stranglehold on Egypt's economy even to the extent of bancrupting it. Sacking the Chief's of police and the Governors are a smokescreen as I believe SCAF need a crisis to manage to be be seen as the only answer to the the public.

That's not the case. Giving up power will be the only and ultimate solution. The Rule of Law upheld by a new Democratic Government who can re-establish a genuine police-force that protects its citizens rather than fighting and killing them.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

